# Earle's Coffin Keezer



## earle (27/9/15)

Inspired quite a while ago but also got some ideas from Kneebone's build. Finally finished the cabinetry today, still a little tidying to do. Will post some more pics when I have time.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/9/15)

I think i just wet my self :super:


----------



## Grott (27/9/15)

I'm with stu, looks great


----------



## Grainer (27/9/15)

Good job


----------



## spog (27/9/15)

Ooh yeah.


----------



## earle (27/9/15)

5 x Perlick 650ss






Obligatory LED strip downlighting






Dual STC's. One for the freezer and another for the computer fan in the coffin






I think it works ok but needs more testing


----------



## Grott (27/9/15)

Excellent earle, top job.
Cheers


----------



## Red Baron (27/9/15)

God that's awesome!

Cheers,
RB


----------



## spog (27/9/15)

Just gets better and better.


----------



## earle (28/9/15)

A bit of detail of the coffin. Separate section for the electrical. Two blocks of insulation fill some deadspace and make a race for the cold air which is drawn up with the computer fan and then returns through the same hole as the beer lines. Another larger piece of insulation covers the back which is then sealed with ply.


----------



## jer88 (28/9/15)

Well done, that looks bloody awesome. I'very just got into kegging and have made one out of a older tucker box chest freezer. I was just wonder what you used to insulate your coffin. My freezer is set to 3 degrees and cycles about ever 1,1/2 to 2 hours, I'm not sure if this is normal but I think coffin needs better insulation


----------



## SBOB (28/9/15)




----------



## earle (28/9/15)

jer88 said:


> Well done, that looks bloody awesome. I'very just got into kegging and have made one out of a older tucker box chest freezer. I was just wonder what you used to insulate your coffin. My freezer is set to 3 degrees and cycles about ever 1,1/2 to 2 hours, I'm not sure if this is normal but I think coffin needs better insulation


Thanks, The insulation is 3 different types depending on what would fit in where. Perhaps if I built another coffin I would make it bigger inside to fit the thickest insulation on all sides but hopefully that will be a long way down the track as this one has been a lot of work. Some of it is the foil backed rubber type insulation from clark rubber, left over from what I use to lag my urn. The other is insulation board from Bunnings, I used some of both thicknesses available which I think is 30mm and 50mm. I also wonder about losing coldness through the coffin. If i'm not going to be using it for a few days I turn off the STC which controls the coffin fan, figure there's no point in pumping cold air up there for nothing. I also figure the thing in the coffin which is most conductive to cool and therefore best at losing it to the outside is the shanks and taps, there's not much you can do to prevent cold loss through them.


----------



## earle (28/9/15)

A couple more.

The whole thing is on castors so It has a removable skirting board for when its time to move.






Behind the vent in each door is a 120mm high capacity quiet computer fan to help ventilate the cabinet. The fans are hooked into the same STC as the freezer so only come on when cooling.


----------



## madpierre06 (28/9/15)

Lovely bit of kit, Earle.


----------



## Mardoo (29/9/15)

Dude, kudos. Looks really well thought out and put together.


----------



## earle (4/10/15)

Gave the new keezer a good workout yesterday for Oktoberfest. Also needed the kegerator for an extra tap.






Now its in its permanent home inside.


----------



## Ryan101 (9/10/15)

Very nice mate, I can tell a lot of love went into it.


----------



## Mikeyr (15/10/15)

Sensational ....out of interest Stu, what sized freezer did you use?? Looks pretty compact considering 5 taps!


----------



## earle (15/10/15)

Thanks, it's bigger than it looks in the photos. The top of the lid is just perfect height for leaning on and you're basically reaching up to the taps.

Its a F&P 276L. F&P make a 276l as well as a 275l slimline. They're both the same height, the slimline is obviously wider as it is slimmer from front to back. Out of interest they also make a 216L as well as the 215l slimline which is used by many on this forum. I chose the non-slimline 276L so that it would fit in that spot.

It will actually fit 7 kegs with a collar and if you put your gas bottle outside.

Not sure who Stu is though.


----------



## welly2 (15/10/15)

That looks amazing. Just curious as to what the need for the computer fan is? I assume to recirculate the air but as a keezer/kegerator newbie, what benefit does it add?

Cheers!


----------



## Mikeyr (15/10/15)

Brilliant, thanks for that, really helps in my planning..

Opps sorry ....had Stu on the brain, was "multitasking" ....poorly!!

Might investigate the 215 ....

Picked up a thicknesser planer to dress up some old hardwood fence palings, one new outdoor table coming up, reckon they might be a nice material for cladding the freezer, You've set a very high bench!


----------



## earle (15/10/15)

Thanks.

As you might see in some of the other threads currently running, keezers can benefit from a fan to move the air around and stop stratification. The one in the coffin on mine does that but also pumps cold air into the coffin top to help keep the beer lines and shanks cold. This helps prevent frothing caused by warm taps, although some of this problem can be reduced by adjusting the flow control taps.

The two fans behind the vents in the doors are to help push away the warm air that is emitted by the outside freezer surfaces when the freezer is doing its thing. There's some discussion that enclosing or cladding a freezer might shorten it's life if the heat can't escape.


----------



## ahferg (15/10/15)

Well done mate.... Well done.


----------



## krobinson (5/7/16)

Congratulation on the build. 
Got a quick question if you don't mind me asking what's the space between taps? And height of the taps from the drip tray? 
I'm in the process of designing a build.


----------



## earle (5/7/16)

Thanks. Spacing between the taps is 100mm centre to centre.

From the top of the drip tray to the centre of the shanks is 320mm which gives 280mm clearance between the spout and the drip tray


----------



## krobinson (5/7/16)

Thanks heaps for that.


----------



## earle (5/7/16)

No worries. Make sure you post some photos of your build


----------



## krobinson (16/5/17)

Attached is the finished build. Sorry it's taken so long I got stuck into the beers and forgot to post late last year. Thank you for the help


----------



## Grott (16/5/17)

Looks great, any photo's of the inside set up?
Cheers


----------



## earle (16/5/17)

Looks good, I think we need more photos. Think I can see an LED controller there too.


----------



## krobinson (16/5/17)

This is the right hand size. Side panel slips off for pressure adjustments and also place to keeps some cleaners and that. Inside photo will have to wait till later in the week when I put next keg in as I don't have one on my phone. Sure does have a led strip lighting.


----------

